

Google App Engine SDK 1.3.2 Released - 0xdeadc0de
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/03/app-engine-sdk-132-released.html

======
endlessvoid94
the IP blocking feature looks to be GREAT. i had this problem on my site less
than a week ago and it was quite a headache.

actually we ended up going over to the dude's dorm (we had a contact who
worked for the university) and offering him a beer to stop DoSing us. he was
terrified to see the people he was attacking show up at his doorstep with his
name and personal information. win.

~~~
mahmud
For some reason I had this image pop up in my head.

[http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/images/lblackwell/2005/04/15/dont...](http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/images/lblackwell/2005/04/15/dont_worry_maam.jpg)

